# e600 tourist stream processing time



## esek (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi - I'd be really grateful for any help you can offer. 

Where are tourist visa applications (subclass 600) submitted online actually processed? And how long is current processing? 

I submitted my application online on 31 October. I am from Turkey (a high risk country but I have past travel etc.). I had foolishly assumed that I would be subject to the 1 week processing time as although I am not inside Australia, I had thought lodging online was like lodging "in Australia". I fear that this isn't the case. I've had no news since the automatic email on 31 October saying my application had been received. I foolishly paid for flights (planning on travelling with my partner who has an ETA) for 22 November and am now getting very worried. Who would I phone? I submitted an email to Ankara but no response. 

Thank you very much for any guidance you can give.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

They are always swamped with tourist visa requests this time of year. The deadline for getting a subclass 600 visa for travel in time for Christmas was November 8, so they were recommending people apply more than six weeks in advance. I don't know what the average processing time would be for you since you applied about a week before that, but given you're from a high risk country... I'm not sure it looks good.


----------



## esek (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you CollegeGirl. Yes I saw the sponsored family sub-stream needed to be submitted by 8 November. This isn't a sponsored application - just a holiday one - although I do have a friend in Australia who we would be staying with for a week (plan was for a 2.5 week trip to visit the friend and see other sights). 

Do you know where the e600 forms submitted online are actually processed? My acknowledgement letter was automated and came from the National Office in Belconnen but I don't know where it is actually processed. Also have no idea who to contact because in that letter it says the Department prefers to be contacted by email - but there's no email address. The only phone number is the Australian one but it says that is for only people who are in Australia which I'm not. Very confusing! 

Thank you.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah, sorry. Afraid I don't know then.


----------



## sedasa (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Esek,

If you apply with mail to the embassy in Ankara, it usually takes about 4-5 working days to get the visa. If you still have time you can give it a try.


----------



## esek (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Sedasa. I wish I'd applied by paper to Ankara now but thought that online would be quicker. I don't have time to go to Ankara now. Do you know if Ankara processes the applications made online? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Not sure where the online ones go - I would be very interested to know this.

But first time we submitted a 600 via paper it took 3 days to get a decision and then the second time it took about 3 weeks. So it is taking longer for them to get to them.

Also I would not bother to try and call them until after it has been 1 month because otherwise they will just quote the standard processing terms to you which is 1 month (unless it has changed).


----------



## esek (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Mish. It's all quite confusing. I really regret not doing it by paper now.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is nothing to guarantee a paper one would be faster it could be just as slow. I was surprised when our 2nd one took 3 weeks to do. By now they could be at 4 weeks!!

I would love to know though when the decision comes through if it is processed in Australia or Turkey, so please let me know. 

I wonder if it is processed in Australia if you would have a better chance of approval then if it is processed locally.

You could try ringing the embassy and asking them. They usually just ask for the file reference number and the applicants name.


----------



## esek (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll let you know! Fingers crossed it comes through and in time. I had really assumed it would be processed in Australia but it is odd because there seems to be no way to know where it is processed or who you're supposed to contact! I might ring the Embassy in Ankara tomorrow morning to see if there's any idea... Thanks again for the help.


----------

